# Ice Carving



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Does anyone know new ways to carve ice sculpures for free standing or table centres?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

david, I don't know new ways, i have always used a chain saw to remove the outer mass of the ice after a two hour temper. Then I attach my template that I make from my pastry chefs parchment and use my trusty Japanese carving tools. (fyi) I protect these tools with my life. big bucks
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

WHO?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

That was funny!

shroomgirl, David Blaine is a young contemporary illusionist who takes illusions to a higher level in craftsmanship, but in a young, hip, dark sort of manner.

Just last week he literally froze himself in a block of ice in NYC for three days. (last year it was a glass coffin). I believe it was Good Morning America or one of those morning shows that checked in on him for 3 days straight.

I saw him interviewed while he was in the hospital. He'll never try that one again.

Just do a search on his name in any major search engine. You'll find info.

As far as new ways to sculpt ice, are you looking for anything inparticular? Do you mean form, or method?

[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited 12-07-2000).]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

it depends on the size - if your after something a little smaller, you could use silicon molds to save some time, but im not real sure about where to source them.

Hehe, this reminds me of a story a friend told me about a ice carving gig - he had just finished a charity gig using something rediculous like 25x6mtr by 4 mtr blocks and after, they just dumped the sculptures into the harbour. Apparently this freaked out the sydney ferries and the police came a looking for the source of these exquistely carved "ice bergs", needless to say, he wont be doing that again.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Man, I've always wanted to learn ice carving. I've always envied those who can do it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Cool link, chrose. I really like the dragon, and the elephant! How do they do it?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

This may be something you've already seen, but I never have. My husband just told me about it when I showed him the pictures of the ice carvings.

Check it out:
http://www.scantours.com/ice hotel.htm


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Why I ask this question is because I have a party of 3000 people and they wanted 12 ice angels statues about 4 feet high. And there is only 7 of us who know anything about this kind of work. 
But, we have decided to order them instead of trying do it ourselves. We have limited space in the walk-in and the wrong transport. 
Next year we will do them ourselves.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestions anyway.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I guess you're not fortunate enough to live in Sweden, where you wouldn't need a walk-in.


----------

